
'Transit-Oriented Teens' - mozumder
https://www.citylab.com/life/2018/03/new-urbanist-memes-for-transit-oriented-teens/556790/
======
zjaffee
This group is awesome and for so many has sparked an interest in urban
planning, transit and local politics. In many cases actually leading people to
attend local council meetings, run for office, the list goes on.

~~~
zjaffee
This also said, it should be noted that this group has inherent biases against
the tech industry due to many aspects of gentrification that tech new money
represents, and the lack of recognition among said new money for their role in
gentrification.

~~~
closeparen
NUMTOTs idealizes city populations and social climates at the nadir of urban
decay, and wishes that they could have all the infrastructure-investment
trappings of contemporary global powerhouses without any of those pesky
middle-class people ruining the culture and taking up space.

It's the revolutionary-socialist working class squabbling with the salaried
middle class while millionaire homeowners cheer them on and pocket the home-
equity gains of a "we should only build what we can publicly finance"
development policy.

It holds that cities are great, but all actual examples of people
internalizing this information and migrating towards urban lifestyles are
crimes against humanity. It believes that people should not live in suburbs,
but that development should be subject to as much local control as possible
(maintaining a situation where most housing is in suburbs). These
contradictions are held to be contradictions of capitalism itself, with a
socialist revolution and a completely unspecified "make housing a human right"
scheme as the only remedy.

It's fascinating, enthralling, maddening. I was really into it for a while and
burned out.

~~~
Itaxpica
It mostly just sounds like bog-standard leftbook with an urbanist skin.

~~~
closeparen
Yeah, with the caveat that moderators explictly say "this is not leftbook" and
there's a fair amount of debate from the YIMBY side.

~~~
zjaffee
Saying this isn't leftbook means that you won't be banned from the group for
having opinions that aren't highly liberal.

------
fenwick67
I love NUMTOT and honestly it was one of the things that made it really hard
to get off Facebook

~~~
craftyguy
It's rather ironic that they wouldn't exist, or at least be nearly as popular,
without the 'tech industry' that they lothe.

~~~
PascLeRasc
'We should improve society somewhat.'

~~~
closeparen
... by eliminating the class of people who work on technology so that they no
longer make money or contribute to demand for space. The criticism stands.

------
ggm
We could use them in Brisbane. State and city governments slogging it out over
a metro (rubber tired trackless bendy buses) vs tunnel thing. Brisbane
transport has been up in the air since Patrick Geddes day. It's a mess

